# Pto Vallarta bar owner arrested and jailed



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

http://meridiano.nnc.mx/edicion/vallarta/2012/10/23/policiaca/publicidad/14.pdf

Hey all! I posted this on this board ( in Spanish) because I have a feeling that a much higher % of posters/readers on this board will be able to read it. My verbal Spanish is shakey, I do speak some, but can read more then I can speak! What I get from this if your a ****** business owner (espcially from the USA)
1. Don't ripoff your busness/partner/associates. Also don't mess with heavy hitting locals, including the police.
2. DO NOT lie to a judge in a country that rules by Napoleonic Law.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

#1 applies everywhere in the world. Nothing new here.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

So does #2. You put on those black robes, and suddenly you expect people to tell you the truth for some reason.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

He was originally in solitary and is now with the general populatin. Yikes.


----------

